# Older QH Confo.



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

This is Luke a 21 year old Quarter Horse that I am currently riding at my university on the dressage team. I was just wondering what you guys thought of his conformation? I feel like if his topline weren't so low he'd look pretty decent and I think that other than his back he has aged well, especially considering he's been a school/lesson horse for over half of his life.




























One of his face, just for fun...









And this is an injury just below the point of his stifle that has been worrying me. It's super hot and raised but it doesn't affect his performance.










Please, by all means TEAR HIM APART! I'm really interested in knowing what others think of him because I think he's kinda cute :3


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry he's not standing perfecting square. I was alone at the barn.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

What was his injury from? Looks painful. For 21 I think he looks pretty good. Is the dip in his back due to his age combined with maybe a long back? Just curious, would like to learn a bit!


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

Kelli, he is a bit longer in the middle than is usually preferred, so I'd assume so.
He was off for a week waiting to get a thrown shoe replaced, so I didn't see him much last week. The injury must have happened right after the last time I had seen him. It looks like a puncture wound with a large scrape around it.


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

Bumping


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

His shoulder angle is steep, which makes his neck look long.
Nice front legs
Back is swayed, naturally, and a bit long
Hindquarters still have nice shape to them 
The teensiest bit sickle-hocked, but not extremely. Cowhocked in the back feet
There are some good creams and even sprays you can get from the vets for difficult-to-wrap areas like the stifle as well


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

I've just been putting Fearzone on it? And flushing it out every day.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to differ with Lilruffian. This does not look like a cowhocked horse. The hind legs here are alinged nicely. It is normal for a horse to have it's back hooves angle outward about 15 to 20 degrees from parallet to the spine. The entire leg is rotate outward a bit, but the canon bones are still parallet to each other. This is necessary for the leg to be able to clear the large barrel of the abdomin when it swings forward. 
Cow hocked would mean that viewing from the rear, the canon bones would not be verticallly parallel to each other, but would angle , with the hocks closer together than than the hooves, and noticeably so.


sorry for spelling problems. I am having more than normal problems with computer editting.


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't think he was cow hocked either. I've always thought he had pretty nice legs.


----------

